# Ask Tom Lowe #1



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Over tha past few weeks I have exchanged a few emails with Tom. While he can not devote a lot of his time to read every post on the forums he has agreed to answers a few questions every so often.

So here is a thread where you can ask Tom a question. I'll sift through the questions you ask and forward a few on to him. Once he answers them I will post his answers here. I know it's not the one-on-one that everyone would like to have but with the busy schedule that he has right now it's the best we can do for now.

So feel free to ask a question by posting it here. If a number of you agree that one question is really important to ask I'll take that into consideration when compiling the questions. I have no favorities here that I will pick one person's question over the other, I will just try and pick out the ones I think would be most interesting. If your question doesn't get answered the first time feel free to ask it again on the next round.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hankster said:


> ...feel free to ask it again on the next round.


 you mean on Round 2? Bwaaaaahahahaha...

seriously, I have one that I know a couple of other guys besides me mentioned on the "Suggestions" thread...

Any chance that Round 2 might do Thunderjets with original Aurora T-jet type skinny wheels/tires?

And to piggyback on that, how about Aurora T-jet gearing, as opposed to Aurora Tuff Ones gearing? It would be logical to offer the skinny tires with the lower gearing, and the wide tires with the higher gearing. (Aurora Tuff Ones had a 14 tooth pinion gear under the gearplate, Thunderjets had a 9 tooth pinion.) For that matter, Aurora made a 12-tooth pinion too, but it never came on the car, it was only included in a Hop-Up Kit...

BTW, thanks for the forum, Hank, but thanks ESPECIALLY for this chance to interact a little with TL...

--rick


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*question/suggestion*

I've heard that Round 2 will produce some slot car playsets or tracks in the future. If they produce a T-Jet set, will the power packs & controllers be the standard stuff that one would get in a Tyco or vintage Aurora set? Or would Tom consider upgrading or at least producing something a little more compatible with the T-Jets? (like higher ohm controllers & higher amp power packs)

Most standard power packs & controllers are OK for the magnet cars, but aren't quite adequate for the older style cars.

Maybe it's something that Tom might want to consider, if he's looking to produce some good, hobby quality stuff.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

This pre-dates Round 2, but I've always been curious about this...
Since the original Aurora chassis has been out of trademark protection for some time, why was the decision made to manufacture your chassis similar to the Aurora chassis, but not to make an exact copy?

Dan


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Any chance for some newer sports cars and sports car prototypes like the Audi R8, Panoz, etc. etc. and Maserati MC12, Ferrari 355, etc. etc.?

And a 1976 CHRYSLER CORDOBA SLOT CAR!!



'Doba


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

Any chance of doing a different wheel style for the Tjets?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

There was talk with Bob Beers of a NAtionsl Tjet rcaer like Aurora use to have just before the sale to RC2 any chance this might come back.

Ditto on Ricks question on TJET Chassis with skinny wheels and stick gearing.

Ditto on vvvipers wheel question on different style wheels for the TJETS.

Also on Lennys qusetion on what were the reasons they did not make a clone of the original TJET.

Also tell him a great big THANK YOU from all of us here at Hobby Talk

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Different wheel options would be great. Some cars just don't look good all jacked up. Example...Bowtie Brigade.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

It looks like you guys have me covered...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

A Chrysler Cordoba, with (cue Ricardo Montaban?) Rrrrrrich Corinthian Leather??


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> This pre-dates Round 2, but I've always been curious about this...
> Since the original Aurora chassis has been out of trademark protection for some time, why was the decision made to manufacture your chassis similar to the Aurora chassis, but not to make an exact copy?
> 
> Dan


I'm with Dan on this one. Enquiring minds want to know... 

GP


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Just an Observation*

I compared a JL chassis to a MM T+ chassis. Same length and same wheelbase. Perhaps the folks who made the T+ also provided the chassis for the JLTO's. If that's so, thank goodness Tom and JL didn't let them make the arms, as you all know how that went at Model Motoring.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

*Answers #1*

Below are the answers from Tom for a few of the questions I forwarded to him.

Q: Any chance that Round 2 might do Thunderjets with original Aurora T-jet type skinny wheels/tires? And to piggyback on that, how about Aurora T-jet gearing, as opposed to Aurora Tuff Ones gearing? It would be logical to offer the skinny tires with the lower gearing, and the wide tires with the higher gearing. (Aurora Tuff Ones had a 14 tooth pinion gear under the gearplate, Thunderjets had a 9 tooth pinion.) For that matter, Aurora made a 12-tooth pinion too, but it never came on the car, it was only included in a Hop-Up Kit...
A: Re: Skinny Tires: Doubt it
A: Re: 9 tooth gear plate: Doubt it. Maybe the parts will appear in a Pit Kit one day. 

Q: I've heard that Round 2 will produce some slot car playsets or tracks in the future. If they produce a T-Jet set, will the power packs & controllers be the standard stuff that one would get in a Tyco or vintage Aurora set? Or would Tom consider upgrading or at least producing something a little more compatible with the T-Jets? (like higher ohm controllers & higher amp power packs). Most standard power packs & controllers are OK for the magnet cars, but aren't quite adequate for the older style cars.
A: Power Packs and controllers will be standard stuff as they will be marketed toward the kids market.

Q: What about a Round 2 Slot Car Collectors Club (R2SCCC or R2S3C) that offers some real reasons to join, including product discounts, member-only products that don't end up being offered to non-members cheaper 3 months later, maybe some sort of a members only frequent buyer/points program that accrues towards discounts on future product purchases, access to special items by point level, etc. Also, R2S3C members should be able to buy factory product returns for pennies on the dollar discounts (excluding shipping) with some sort of a metering system in place to ensure that all members get an equal opportunity to purchase these items.
A: Looking into it. Probably announce one this spring via AutoWorld.

Q: Since the original Aurora chassis has been out of trademark protection for some time, why was the decision made to manufacture your chassis similar to the Aurora chassis, but not to make an exact copy?
A: The instructions were to copy it exactly and I believe it is pretty close. What was missed? Why does it need to be exactly anyways? If I made it exactly how many more would I sell?

Q: Any chance for some newer sports cars and sports car prototypes like the Audi R8, Panoz, etc. etc. and Maserati MC12, Ferrari 355, etc. etc.?
A: New sports cars: Ford GT. The rest on your list NO!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

That was a refreshing bucket of ice water!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Any plans to do an in-line plastic chassis?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

hankster said:


> Below are the answers from Tom for a few of the questions I forwarded to him.
> 
> Q: Since the original Aurora chassis has been out of trademark protection for some time, why was the decision made to manufacture your chassis similar to the Aurora chassis, but not to make an exact copy?
> A: The instructions were to copy it exactly and I believe it is pretty close. What was missed? Why does it need to be exactly anyways? If I made it exactly how many more would I sell?


 The main thing that was missed? The wheel base was off just enough so when you lowered the body down for modeling or racing purposes it ws very noticable.

Thank a million for taking the time to answer our questions and for the slot car you have made and will make.

Also thank you to Hankster for getting these to Tom then back to us -

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Thanks Roger... I've passed your feedback back to Tom.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> Thanks Roger... I've passed your feedback back to Tom.


Could you put my question to him too?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Roger, Tom's reply back was "Show me how to correct the "wheel base". Thanks." I know, it is a clumsy way of communicating but at least we are getting some feedback 

Montoya1, I'll be starting a new thread for Questions #2. Post in that thread so I can put together anothe set of questions.


----------



## ranger0283 (Jul 9, 2005)

Q: Any chance for some newer sports cars and sports car prototypes like the Audi R8, Panoz, etc. etc. and Maserati MC12, Ferrari 355, etc. etc.?
A: New sports cars: Ford GT. The rest on your list NO!
__________________

Why not? THere are those of us out here who are big time ALMS and Le Mans fans that would like to able to replicate current races, so why not the cars?
Sandy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> Montoya1, I'll be starting a new thread for Questions #2. Post in that thread so I can put together anothe set of questions.


Thank you, I'll do that.

I'm sure I speak for us all when I say it is appreciated when you ferry these question back and forth. It would be cool if Tom came on here too, but I guess he needs some distance plus of course we'd rather he concentrate on making rather than talking about!!


dw


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ranger0283 said:


> Q: Any chance for some newer sports cars and sports car prototypes like the Audi R8, Panoz, etc. etc. and Maserati MC12, Ferrari 355, etc. etc.?
> A: New sports cars: Ford GT. The rest on your list NO!
> __________________
> 
> ...


 Yeah that's a bummer for sure. With Ferrari I can see licensing issues but a reason for the rest would be nice. Oh well, maybe someone else will step up and make some new bods.

'Doba


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Thanks for the line of communication! 

This is pretty cool. I'm looking forward to the new slots! :thumbsup:


----------



## ranger0283 (Jul 9, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yeah that's a bummer for sure. With Ferrari I can see licensing issues but a reason for the rest would be nice. Oh well, maybe someone else will step up and make some new bods.
> 
> 'Doba


I do know Racing Legends is making the Panoz body to fit a Tomy Turbo F1 chassis. Also, they have the Corvette C5R available. Still no one with an Audi R8, or the Bentley, or a Cadilac LMP, or though still very new and unblooded, the new Porsche LMP.

Sandy


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I bought a diecast Audi with a view to a future project but that bitch is waaaaay too long to go on an HO chassis.











dw


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

My only complaint is the amount of bad rims and axles on the XT's. It's a good thing that Afx rims and axles are plentiful. Aside from that, I love these cars. The Tuff-Ones are cool.....just have the high-ohm controller on hand.


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

When asked about slot car playsets Tom says they will be standard stuff? Does he not know that the controllers that come with standard tracks do not really work very well with thier tuff ones chassis? I cannot see little kids tryint to "feather" the controller trigger to get the cars to go around the track as to not fly off, higher ohm controllers would be great as "standard".


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

hankster said:


> Q: What about a Round 2 Slot Car Collectors Club (R2SCCC or R2S3C) that offers some real reasons to join, including product discounts, member-only products that don't end up being offered to non-members cheaper 3 months later, maybe some sort of a members only frequent buyer/points program that accrues towards discounts on future product purchases, access to special items by point level, etc. Also, R2S3C members should be able to buy factory product returns for pennies on the dollar discounts (excluding shipping) with some sort of a metering system in place to ensure that all members get an equal opportunity to purchase these items.
> A: Looking into it. Probably announce one this spring via AutoWorld.


Maybe some kind of rotation were members are picked once until all members are picked for the factory returns? (besides the ones that the guy in Hong Kong isn't selling on e bay anyways :tongue: )



> Q: Since the original Aurora chassis has been out of trademark protection for some time, why was the decision made to manufacture your chassis similar to the Aurora chassis, but not to make an exact copy?
> A: The instructions were to copy it exactly and I believe it is pretty close. What was missed? Why does it need to be exactly anyways? If I made it exactly how many more would I sell?


I like the straight forward answer...Refreshing from the 'let's see what we can do' answers you typically hear from Company owners, or their PR guys.


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

ranger0283 said:


> Q: Any chance for some newer sports cars and sports car prototypes like the Audi R8, Panoz, etc. etc. and Maserati MC12, Ferrari 355, etc. etc.?
> A: New sports cars: Ford GT. The rest on your list NO!
> __________________
> 
> ...



Most likely, Im guessing, it has to do with getting the trademark for the Ferrari, Maserati, Audi, and Panoz names.....
(ford is probably easier to deal with as they arleady have Ford Trademarks for the Fairlanes and the Mustangs)

Also, no offense...maybe a little...Don't sound ungrateful as he doesn't have to be doing this with Slot cars..It is one thing to ask, another to be kinda badgering to the guy...
Just my two cents
Matt


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

kevin5797 said:


> When asked about slot car playsets Tom says they will be standard stuff? Does he not know that the controllers that come with standard tracks do not really work very well with thier tuff ones chassis? I cannot see little kids tryint to "feather" the controller trigger to get the cars to go around the track as to not fly off, higher ohm controllers would be great as "standard".



Now, honestly...How many guys here 'feathered' their controllers when they got the FIRST slot car track? Not I, I let em fly 
Half the fun of playing with the cars is figuring out how to run em and keep em on the track...good thing these cars are inexpensive 

ONE thing about the power packs though... (I dunno if I am the only one that this has happened to with Tyco tracks? If so I feel dumb) It only takes about 5 minutes to learn when one kid lets off the trigger it send a boost of power to the other rails which causes the car to fly off.. 
I don't believe this happened with the old Model Motoring packs (although it has been a long while since playing around with my MM Golden Gate set so it 
may have occured with that one two)

I mean am I just being silly, as in a perception problem with the cars on the track, or is this a legit problem?
Matt


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Mad Matt said:


> Now, honestly...How many guys here 'feathered' their controllers when they got the FIRST slot car track? Not I, I let em fly
> Half the fun of playing with the cars is figuring out how to run em and keep em on the track...good thing these cars are inexpensive
> 
> ONE thing about the power packs though... (I dunno if I am the only one that this has happened to with Tyco tracks? If so I feel dumb) It only takes about 5 minutes to learn when one kid lets off the trigger it send a boost of power to the other rails which causes the car to fly off..
> ...


It's obvious and that's mainly why (and especially on bigger track) everybody prefer to put one power source per lane to avoid this common problem...We use to play this "trick" when we see a race was lost, so a litlle trigger release when opponent was at the entrance of a curve and then, vavavoom, he flies away and so the race was won by you LOL


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

We have the Bowtie Brigade for Chevrolet. We have the Mopar Madness for Dodge. When do we see a Ford series??
Like to see a 2005 Ford GT, '68 Fastback Mustang, '67 Fastback Mustang, Mercury Cyclone, some Thunderbirds, F150 Trucks. Of course I'd like to see them in TJet bodies.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah !! Blue Oval Power !!!


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> We have the Bowtie Brigade for Chevrolet. We have the Mopar Madness for Dodge. When do we see a Ford series??
> Like to see a 2005 Ford GT, '68 Fastback Mustang, '67 Fastback Mustang, Mercury Cyclone, some Thunderbirds, F150 Trucks. Of course I'd like to see them in TJet bodies.
> --Fordcowboy


I think it is fair that Ford gets a fair shake here..Plus they could always do the old tjet..64 Fairlanes, 63 Galaxies, convertables, etc)


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

